# red cherry shrimp and crystal red shrimp in South Africa.



## amberstorm (Jul 13, 2009)

im desperately looking for shrimp of any kind really but espesially those iv mentioned in the subject. is there any one from SA who knows where i can get shrimp?


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

You have PM.


----------



## onexios (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello

Is there any info I could get regarding this question. would be hugely appreciated, seeing it is an old post I hope some one can help..

Thank You in advance!


----------

